# looking for roomies for FWA 09



## Incaros (Nov 7, 2008)

I understand that for con goes, the rate is at least (if not more so) cut in half, but thats still alot of money for someone paying at least 83 bucks to get there, and considering I'm gonna be going early and leaving late, I'm gonna need a roomie or two if I'm gonna be staying at hotel where the con is. Anyone interested? I'm a 24 year old straight male thats not too perverted, and I plan on arriving the 18nth and leaving the 23rd. Any takers?


----------



## Teco (Nov 7, 2008)

Incaros said:


> I understand that for con goes, the rate is at least (if not more so) cut in half, but thats still alot of money for someone paying at least 83 bucks to get there, and considering I'm gonna be going early and leaving late, I'm gonna need a roomie or two if I'm gonna be staying at hotel where the con is. Anyone interested? I'm a 24 year old straight male thats not too perverted, and I plan on arriving the 18nth and leaving the 23rd. Any takers?



Possibly! I was able to post the same thing. Where are you leaving from?


----------



## Incaros (Nov 7, 2008)

Mobile Alabama.


----------



## Teco (Nov 8, 2008)

Hm. But yeah, I would have to bus it and figure out all that when it gets closer.


----------



## Incaros (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll have to wait a bit before getting back to you. I'm having problems registering since the expiration date list on the registration from for FWA only goes up to 2012. >.<


----------



## Teco (Nov 10, 2008)

cool cool


----------



## Incaros (Nov 11, 2008)

Whoop. Never mind, I'm registered now. I have to say it for the staff...from what I've seen so far they respond FAST. I sent the email and they got back to it on the same night. o.o If I thought I could help and not get in the way I probably would have volunteered.


----------



## Teco (Nov 11, 2008)

Incaros said:


> Whoop. Never mind, I'm registered now. I have to say it for the staff...from what I've seen so far they respond FAST. I sent the email and they got back to it on the same night. o.o If I thought I could help and not get in the way I probably would have volunteered.


Ah, Im looking up Amtrak tickets now. I'll probably just register there.


----------



## Incaros (Nov 11, 2008)

How does rooming work anyway?

Edit: I might just get a solo room since this is my first con. My sister already told me my mom does not like the idea that I'm going to the con alone. She would probably spaz if I stayed in a room with a stranger.  It wouldn't be so bad except for the fact that she is gonna be back home before March even starts. X3


----------



## Teco (Nov 11, 2008)

Incaros said:


> How does rooming work anyway?


Getting one or sharing one?


----------



## Incaros (Nov 11, 2008)

Teco said:


> Getting one or sharing one?



Sharing one, I suppose. I mean I can't give my credit information to the person sharing the room with me so they can put money into my bank account for the room. X3


----------



## Teco (Nov 11, 2008)

Well you'd get it because you'd definately know you were going, and then when I show up I pay probably half and if I dont then I dont get in


----------



## Incaros (Nov 11, 2008)

Teco said:


> Well you'd get it because you'd definately know you were going, and then when I show up I pay probably half and if I dont then I dont get in



Ah neat. Well maybe next year or something like that if everything goes well. I kinda need my family members to drive me to the bus station. Since my mom is already nervious about me going so far by myself (despite the fact I'm 24. Might have to do with the fact last time I was on my own I got hit by a car) it might not be a good idea to room with a stranger. -.- My sister just told me she told my mom and that my mom was not fully on board with the idea of me going to Atlanta. Oy...I'm gonna be hearing nagging from her for that alone, and I just relised that if I room with a stranger and they find out, I might have to hitch hike or walk. Oh well...hopefully I can get this vacation AWAY from my family for a while.


----------



## Teco (Nov 11, 2008)

Incaros said:


> Ah neat. Well maybe next year or something like that if everything goes well. I kinda need my family members to drive me to the bus station. Since my mom is already nervious about me going so far by myself (despite the fact I'm 24. Might have to do with the fact last time I was on my own I got hit by a car) it might not be a good idea to room with a stranger. -.- My sister just told me she told my mom and that my mom was not fully on board with the idea of me going to Atlanta. Oy...I'm gonna be hearing nagging from her for that alone, and I just relised that if I room with a stranger and they find out, I might have to hitch hike or walk. Oh well...hopefully I can get this vacation AWAY from my family for a while.



S'alright. So yeah. I dont know how we would go about contacting each other when we get there. Maybe like get to the room at a certain time or just see each other


----------

